# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Ruserna - gamla svenskar?

## Zhenya

Yes a bit provocative title ,I know, but I just want to get some discussion going. I have read from several sources, both Russian and Swedish, that:  
1. The "modern" name (and to some extent - people) of "Rus" derrives from the ancient nordic chiefcommanders "Ruserna" (the Rus) and that in thier victorious campaigns, mainly in eastern Europe (from Russia to the middle-east), they "hired" people of slavic origin to fight for them - and supposedly these joined - together people became one and gave name to the modern word of "russian" (note: name)  
2. This is not at all the case - That the "Rus" derrives from an entirely different source - namely (note: I dont remember this one to well) that it was the name of some Russian knight or warrior that settled in north western Russia, and that the people, after him, took the name of "russkij"  
This is, of course not easily answered today, but I'm sure there is someone who knows this far better than me? 
Please fell free to correct me!!! 
Best Regards

----------


## VendingMachine

Nonsense. Our people are direct descendants of the ancient Etruscans. Think about it: этруски - это русские.

----------

I hear you, but you must admit that there are several (perhaps to many) versions that can be "prooven" by the derrival of words...

----------


## Zhenya

Above was my message...

----------


## BETEP

Not all people have variation of word "русский" for Russian people and Russian language.
In Finnish русский = ryss?, ven?l?inen. I guess that word was derived from resident Slavic people Vendi. The ancient capital of Vendi was placed in town Venden (Cesis, Latvia).
In Latvian русский = krievs, krievu valoda. May be that word was derived from ancient Russian word "кривичи".

----------

> I guess that word was derived from resident Slavic people Vendi.

 _венедичи_ is the Russian word for them.  

> In Latvian русский = krievs, krievu valoda. May be that word was derived from ancient Russian word "кривичи".

 Yes, I believe that's the official theory.    

> ryss?

 From what I've been told this one can be somewhat impolite (much favoured by those Finns who begrudge us Karelia). Stick to ven?l?inen. 
About Etruscans - relax, I was taking the piss.

----------


## Zhenya

Yes, of course Finnish differ from the Indo-Europeean origins mostly. 
"Ryss" also means "Пусский" in Swedish... 
"Швеция" means Sweden in Russian, while in Finnish it's called "Ruotsa" 
however, I was seeking "ideas" about the origin of the Indo-Europeean "Русс-кий" since I have come accross some much diverting information...

----------


## Atyp

> 1. The "modern" name (and to some extent - people) of "Rus" derrives from the ancient nordic chiefcommanders "Ruserna" (the Rus) and that in thier victorious campaigns, mainly in eastern Europe (from Russia to the middle-east), they "hired" people of slavic origin to fight for them - and supposedly these joined - together people became one and gave name to the modern word of "russian" (note: name)  
> 2. This is not at all the case - That the "Rus" derrives from an entirely different source - namely (note: I dont remember this one to well) that it was the name of some Russian knight or warrior that settled in north western Russia, and that the people, after him, took the name of "russkij"

 This link is to a good summary, which also mentions the "controversy" between the Normanist and Slavicist theories.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rus%27_%28people%29 
The origin of the Rus is really two questions: 1. Who were the people who gave Rus/Russia its name? 2. What is the origin of the word Rus? It's entirely possible that the word was of Scandinavian origin and the people a mix of ethnic origin.  
If we accept that Rus originated from Old Sw. rodhsman -> Fin. ruotsi -> Ru. rus' (or another similar sequence of borrowings), then it was likely not the name of a "people" but of the "profession" of the armed "rowers" (shipbound soldiers) who traversed and guarded the trading routes and towns in eastern Europe.  
The same "rodh-" (rowing) root exists in the Swedish placename Roden (Rodhin) which is roughly the coastal areas north of Stockholm up to G

----------


## Technomancer

> Not all people have variation of word "русский" for Russian people and Russian language.
> In Finnish русский = ryss?, ven?l?inen. I guess that word was derived from resident Slavic people Vendi. The ancient capital of Vendi was placed in town Venden (Cesis, Latvia).
> In Latvian русский = krievs, krievu valoda. May be that word was derived from ancient Russian word "кривичи".

 "Ven

----------


## Zhenya

Very interesting Atyp, thanks for your replies!

----------


## brett

Jag kommer inte ih

----------


## Zhenya

Yes there are more common words aswell, but what this thread was about was not particullary the languages, but an article I read about the relationships, or so called such, between the old Nordic "Rus" and the Rus in Russia, higly debatted though!

----------


## Kamion

Zhenya, du som har s

----------


## Zhenya

I have no idea!  ::   but I would guess there are need for people

----------


## Kamion

Ha ha jag ocks

----------


## Zhenya

Jo, urs

----------

